# Free Fly Tying For Beginners Class in Portage Lakes



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

AKRON, OH  Are you interested in learning how to tie your own flies for fishing but you dont know where to begin? If so, you are invited to join experts from the ODNR Division of Wildlife on Wednesday, February 19th, 2014 to learn the basics of fly tying. The free class will take place from 6:30 pm - 8:30 pm at Wildlife District Three, 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron. Materials and equipment needed for the class will be provided to participants.More...

More...


----------



## budrooms (Apr 12, 2012)

Need to do this again


----------

